# First time dog owner



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

My baby girl Lexi


----------



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Lexi is a great dog but of course she has her moments. I can't get Lexi to walk at my pace, she just wants to run! Any suggestions?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She needs more exercise. If she is tired out it will be easier to train her.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Jbbrooks05 and welcome to the forum.

Follow TeamCourters good advice, more exercise. Do you own a treadmill? Try 20 minutes or so on the treadmill before her walk. 

Lexi is a great looking girl. Love her half black mask.

Joe


----------



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you both for the advice!


----------



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you for the information! I'm finally able to log on again and I look forward to more helpful input


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi bbrooks05, how is Lexi progressing? Has the pulling lessened when you are walking her?

Joe


----------



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

jttar said:


> Hi bbrooks05, how is Lexi progressing? Has the pulling lessened when you are walking her?
> 
> Joe


Although I haven't been able to find a treadmill like recommended she has been a little better but still not great. She is still young and full of energy but I would definitely like her to be calmer! Especially when out in public. I would love to hear any other advice you may have!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

The larger dog in my avatar is my girl Athena. She is 18 months old and 58 lbs. She is a real high energy dog and one of those dogs that enjoys a good pull. Even after tiring her out she would still pull on walks to the point of I was concerned she was going to hurt her throat or I would trying to pull her back into place when correcting her.

As something else to try I bought a harness that was supposed to correct pulling and it did it's job. The D hook is located at the front of the dogs chest so it eliminates the concern of her throat. Although she still pulls at times (cant walk 3 feet without having a squirrel run in front of you this time of year) it is a whole lot easier to control her and much easier on my arm.

You can check the harness out HERE. I bought the medium large and it is adjustable so she won't grow out of it.

Something to try that doesn't cost a fortune.

Joe


----------



## Jbbrooks05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Lexi once choked herself unconscious! Once that happened I bought her a harness to avoid hurting her throat but I've found it to just give her more levridge to pull lol. I'm considering a haulty now but haven't researched enough about them yet to know if it's a good fit for Lexi. Any thoughts or input as far as haulty's?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
Your lexi looks very nice and solid. A regular exercise schedule is a good way of her getting used to walks etc. She will get used to it, and slowly become much more behaved in public. The key to any program is consistency .

Thank you,

Henry


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Good looking dog. She sure sounds like a handful. I'd definitely invest in a treadmill. If you have the space, a springpole might be a good idea too.

As far as collars and harnesses go, you could try something from Stillwater Supplies. They make collars and harnesses specifically for Bully breeds


----------

